# 4 Verburg Engines



## bouch (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi folks,

About 5 years ago, I built Elmer Verburg's "Square".  For a while, I wanted to build 3 other engines to go with it, as they all have a similar look and feel: "Scotty", "Baldy", and "Wobbler".  Over the past few months, I built the new 3 at the same time.  I put them all on a common display base, and here's what the display looks like.

Might also have a small brass plaque made for it, but I think there's enough brass there...

One thing I'm not happy about is that 3 of them run crank over, but not "Wobbler".  If I had thought about that during construction, I would have modified "Wobbler" to suit.


----------



## plipoma (Apr 15, 2014)

Very, very nice!
P.


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 15, 2014)

They look great together on that base...great job!


----------



## bouch (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I took some time and took video of the 4 engines all running.  I've uploaded the video to you tube.  It can be seen at:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64ryrzKvuYw[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## AlanHaisley (Nov 30, 2014)

bouch said:


> Today I took some time and took video of the 4 engines all running. I've uploaded the video to you tube. It can be seen at:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64ryrzKvuYw
> 
> Enjoy!


 Very nice family photo. 

 Alan


----------



## bouch (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like I have more work to do!  I was looking through Elmer's plans the other day and realized that there's a 5th engine in this "family", called "Standby", engine #19.  Same basic shape, but it has a wrist pin connection between the piston and connecting rod.  After I'm allowed back in my shop, I'm going to have to build that and make a new display base for all 5 engines!

Shouldn't be too hard to make the engine, but Its gonna kill me to trash that display base for a new one...


----------



## deverett (Jan 27, 2015)

bouch said:


> Looks like I have more work to do! ......
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard to make the engine, but Its gonna kill me to trash that display base for a new one...



Keep the base and just make a new top with a bigger overhang!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

